# air/fuel screwdriver



## bigdaddybf (Nov 16, 2009)

does anybody have a link to get the tool to adjust a/f screw without removing the carbs? do you guys cover those screws up after you adjust them, and with what?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

No...you do not have to cover them back up. I just bought a small flat head and cut it off...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

This is the one I have. http://motionpro.com/motorcycle/partno/08-0119/


----------

